# jugendauszubildendenvertretung und Kündigungsfrist im 3. Lehrjahr.



## Maddi_89 (5. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu jugendauszubildendenvertretung und Kündigungsfrist im 3. Lehrjahr..
Ich bekomme nämlich auf Arbeit immer Aufgaben von ein Arbeitskollegen die ich dann beantworten muss und komme bei den 2 Sachen nicht weiter 
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir dabei helfen.

Die Fragen sind ganz einfach.

*Wer darf in die Jugendauszubildendenvertretung gewählt werden?*

Meine Antwort war: 
Alle Arbeitnehmer des Betriebes, die das 25. Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben.

Die sache dabei ist das die Antwort nicht ganz richtig ist.

Die zweite Frage lautet: 

*Wie lange ist die gesetzliche Kündigungsfrist im 3. Lehrjahr?*



Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Maddi


----------



## Nico Graichen (5. Oktober 2007)

Hi

zu Frage eins:


> Wählbar ist jeder Arbeitnehmer bis zur Vollendung des 25. Lebensjahres (auch, wenn er nicht mehr in Ausbildung ist). Er darf nicht Mitglied des Betriebsrates sein. Mitglieder, welche im Laufe der Amtszeit das 25. Lebensjahr überschreiten, bleiben gem. § 64 Abs. 3 dennoch Mitglied der JAV.



und zu zwei:
Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass ein halbes Jahr vor Ende der Ausbildung die Kündigung gekannt gegeben werden muss

ansonsten:
http://www.google.de/search?q=kündi...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## waterhouse533-lp (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo maddi,
was hast Du denn für einen ... Arbeitskollegen? Warum fragt der Dich solche Sachen? Hat der nichts zu tun? 
Ich glaube die Kündigung ist fristlos möglich.


----------



## Maddi_89 (6. Oktober 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> 
> zu Frage eins:
> 
> ...



danke für die schnelle antwort 



waterhouse533-lp hat gesagt.:


> Hallo maddi,
> was hast Du denn für einen ... Arbeitskollegen? Warum fragt der Dich solche Sachen? Hat der nichts zu tun?
> Ich glaube die Kündigung ist fristlos möglich.



mein arbeitskollege hat viel zutuen aber er bringt mir Sachen bei die ich für die Prüfung brauche. Da meine schule sich nicht an den Ausbildungsplan hält und ich ebend alles selber lernen muss hilft er mir dabei, worüber ich sehr glücklich bin das er sowas tut.

MfG Maddi


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. Oktober 2007)

Maddi_89 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mein arbeitskollege hat viel zutuen aber er bringt mir Sachen bei die ich für die Prüfung brauche. Da meine schule sich nicht an den Ausbildungsplan hält und ich ebend alles selber lernen muss hilft er mir dabei, worüber ich sehr glücklich bin das er sowas tut.
> 
> MfG Maddi



Dann solltest du sowas aber der IHK oder Handwerkskammer melden, dass an deiner BS nicht der nötige Prüfungsstoff vermittelt wird. War bei mir und nem Kollegen ähnlich. Unsere Firma hat daraufhin entschieden, unsere Azubis an eine andere Schule zu schicken


----------



## Maddi_89 (7. Oktober 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Dann solltest du sowas aber der IHK oder Handwerkskammer melden, dass an deiner BS nicht der nötige Prüfungsstoff vermittelt wird. War bei mir und nem Kollegen ähnlich. Unsere Firma hat daraufhin entschieden, unsere Azubis an eine andere Schule zu schicken



Wir hatten uns erst beschwert und die IHK hat sich schon bei der Schule gemeldet.


----------

